# Be aware Grammostola maule!



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 29, 2014)

Okay kids! I purchased a Grammostola sp. Maule which it turns out to be the one and only Grammostola sp. Conception. So for those of you who are purchasing Grammostola sp. Maule please double check of what you just purchased. I have not seen Grammostola sp. Conception for a few years now and it is making me wonder why? I bought only one and I let the seller know that the spider I bought from him was not Grammostola sp. Maule and that it was Grammostola sp. Conception. I told him I was not mad cause I actually was looking for the Grammostola sp. Conception. So it worked out for the better. And now I purchased the rest that he has left and he assure me after him looking at the rest of his Grammostola sp. Maule a lot closer that they are in fact Grammostola sp. Conception as I stated. Yeah baby!
 I will say this again always do your research of what species you get from any seller once you receive your spider not unless you positively know that is what you just purchased. This will help you prevent hybrids, confusion and headaches. Anyways here she is I was told she molted about a month ago, the photo was taken inside the house the lightning is a little off but you can clearly see the metatarsus on her.


Jose

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silberrücken (Jan 29, 2014)

Jose, you are so lucky. Beautiful spider, and glad you grabbed all the seller had. I haven't seen these for a while either. Are you planning on breeding them? If so, please keep us updated! We need more of these beauties.


----------



## Philth (Jan 29, 2014)

I assume you identified it as sp. " Conception" by the short and wide metatarsal scopulae, but do we know if the spider sold as sp. "Maule" doesn't share this same trait? Is it possible they were the same spider being sold under two names all along?  I've never owned sp."Maule" myself, but the pics on line look similar for whatever that's worth.

Later, Tom


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 29, 2014)

Philth said:


> I assume you identified it as sp. " Conception" by the short and wide metatarsal scopulae, but do we know if the spider sold as sp. "Maule" doesn't share this same trait? Is it possible they were the same spider being sold under two names all along?  I've never owned sp."Maule" myself, but the pics on line look similar for whatever that's worth.
> 
> Later, Tom


 Hey muchacho! Yes I'm going by the metatarsal scopulae as you mention. As far as the Grammostola sp. Maule I'm in the same boat as you, I never had own one. By comparing photos from other owners and from what I have heard of the Grammostola sp. Maule does not have the disc formation like the Grammostola sp. Conception does  on the metatarsal. I think at one point the real Grammostola sp. Maule was sold correctly but thru the years or months the Grammostola sp. Conception is getting mixed up as the Grammostola sp. Maule. Kind of like the Aphonopelma sp. right now that is happening with them. This is what I think is happening with this species. Here is a better photo of her from top dorsal view and I'm also providing a link of what the Grammostola sp. Maule looks like. http://thebts.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?6196-Grammostola-sp-Maule
Now it would be great if someone posts up a photo of the Grammostola sp. Maule that knows about them a lot so we can get a better look at it or at least get more info on that species.


Jose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm providing another photo of the Grammostola sp. Conception almost the same position as the photo of the Maule that is in this link as you can see the disc formation on the metatarsus that is on the conception versus the Maule does not. http://thebts.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?6196-Grammostola-sp-Maule 



Jose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Jan 29, 2014)

Awesome find! We are all jealous  Just out of curiosity, how many did you buy?


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 29, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Awesome find! We are all jealous  Just out of curiosity, how many did you buy?


 Two more and they are also suppose to be female. I will be selling them I just need a fresh molt out of them so we are probably thinking next year, hopefully this year but we shall see! In the mean time  I will be trying to get a male somehow. I'm only concentrating on breeding certain species and this one I might include to breed. So who knows?


Jose



Jose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Curious jay (Jan 29, 2014)

Here's a pic of my Grammostola sp. "Maule" not the best pic.

http://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w414/jaylong1/DSC00541_zps9c3da3b9.jpg

Edit: this one is better for the purpose of seeing the legs.


----------



## fyic (Jan 29, 2014)

Jose........this looks just like a T they have at a LPS......they have it labeled as Grammostola Zebra......I seen it and was like I have never seen or heard of this T....my 1st guess was its a Eupalaestrus campestratus (Pink Zebra Beauty) but after seeing your photos it looks just like that one

I'll see if I can swing by there and get a photo tomorrow.........IF they still have it


----------



## cantthinkofone (Jan 29, 2014)

theres a T at my local petsmart with these EXACT looks. although it could just be my memory lapsing in on itself.


----------



## LordWaffle (Jan 29, 2014)

They're so pretty. I'm pretty jealous. I want one.


----------



## Philth (Jan 29, 2014)

From these pics it does appear to be a different species, although I'd still like to see a ventral shot of sp."Maule" metatarsus.

later, Tom


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 29, 2014)

fyic said:


> Jose........this looks just like a T they have at a LPS......they have it labeled as Grammostola Zebra......I seen it and was like I have never seen or heard of this T....my 1st guess was its a Eupalaestrus campestratus (Pink Zebra Beauty) but after seeing your photos it looks just like that one
> 
> I'll see if I can swing by there and get a photo tomorrow.........IF they still have it


 I had one in 2009 and that was the only one I ever encounter until now. I did get mine out of California. I know they are suppose to be very gentle and I have found them this way. I most likely going to keep one for myself and the rest in will eventually sell. This species is very pretty! So if I was you I go and try and pick one up.


Jose

---------- Post added 01-29-2014 at 10:27 PM ----------




Curious jay said:


> Here's a pic of my Grammostola sp. "Maule" not the best pic.
> 
> http://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w414/jaylong1/DSC00541_zps9c3da3b9.jpg
> 
> Edit: this one is better for the purpose of seeing the legs.


 Philth, everyone else and I would like you to do ventral photo if you can.


Jose


----------



## viper69 (Jan 30, 2014)

The striping looks more prominent, but those setae on the metatarsus are certainly wider, reminding me of arboreals. VERY COOL...Nice red coloring too!


----------



## Curious jay (Jan 30, 2014)

jose said:


> I had one in 2009 and that was the only one I ever encounter until now. I did get mine out of California. I know they are suppose to be very gentle and I have found them this way. I most likely going to keep one for myself and the rest in will eventually sell. This species is very pretty! So if I was you I go and try and pick one up.
> 
> 
> Jose
> ...


Hi Jose,

I think shes currently in premolt (could be fasting) so she isn't the most co-operative at the moment , I'm hoping she will molt in the next couple of months if she's in premolt (she has a withered palp on the right in the photo) so could take a bit longer.

If I catch her on a good day ill get a photo uploaded for you.


----------



## LordWaffle (Jan 30, 2014)

jose said:


> Two more and they are also suppose to be female. I will be selling them I just need a fresh molt out of them so we are probably thinking next year, hopefully this year but we shall see! In the mean time  I will be trying to get a male somehow. I'm only concentrating on breeding certain species and this one I might include to breed. So who knows?
> 
> 
> Jose
> ...


Well that's exciting. I might have to try to nab one in the future


----------



## fyic (Jan 30, 2014)

went by the LPS and the T was gone.......the guy said they should be getting more.......so I'll keep an eye out


----------



## misslanie29 (Jan 31, 2014)

Here is my Big female G sp Maule. you can see that the legs look different then the pictures of the conseption.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## misslanie29 (Jan 31, 2014)

This is a picture of my male G. sp Maule. The males and females look different. the males look more "fluffy".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LordWaffle (Jan 31, 2014)

They're so pretty. Nice Ts, misslanie


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 31, 2014)

jose said:


> Okay kids! I purchased a Grammostola sp. Maule which it turns out to be the one and only Grammostola sp. Conception. So for those of you who are purchasing Grammostola sp. Maule please double check of what you just purchased. I have not seen Grammostola sp. Conception for a few years now and it is making me wonder why? I bought only one and I let the seller know that the spider I bought from him was not Grammostola sp. Maule and that it was Grammostola sp. Conception. I told him I was not mad cause I actually was looking for the Grammostola sp. Conception. So it worked out for the better. And now I purchased the rest that he has left and he assure me after him looking at the rest of his Grammostola sp. Maule a lot closer that they are in fact Grammostola sp. Conception as I stated. Yeah baby!
> I will say this again always do your research of what species you get from any seller once you receive your spider not unless you positively know that is what you just purchased. This will help you prevent hybrids, confusion and headaches. Anyways here she is I was told she molted about a month ago, the photo was taken inside the house the lightning is a little off but you can clearly see the metatarsus on her.
> 
> 
> Jose


Jose,

Thanks to your post and picture, I now know that Gram. "concepcion" is a biologically real entity that I can verify on site. I am now on the hunt with an aim to breedthem as well. Thanks. 

Walt


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Feb 1, 2014)

Walter1 said:


> Jose,
> 
> Thanks to your post and picture, I now know that Gram. "concepcion" is a biologically real entity that I can verify on site. I am now on the hunt with an aim to breedthem as well. Thanks.
> 
> Walt


 No problem! Hope you find a pair I was only to find tree females two I still don't have but when the weather get better I will have them.


Jose

---------- Post added 02-01-2014 at 11:13 AM ----------




misslanie29 said:


> Here is my Big female G sp Maule. you can see that the legs look different then the pictures of the conseption.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Elena, nice to see you posting. In regards of your specimens do you or anyone knows if that is correct that the males are more fluffy than the females with the Grammostola sp. Maule?



Jose


----------



## misslanie29 (Feb 1, 2014)

From the ones I've had, I've seen this BUT I ma not for sure. I've had 3 males now and they have both looked this way. I got them from Jamies tarantulas I got a female and 2 males then I got a male from someone else. so If some one else can account for this then that would be great. I'm going you tube searching as well.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Feb 1, 2014)

misslanie29 said:


> From the ones I've had, I've seen this BUT I ma not for sure. I've had 3 males now and they have both looked this way. I got them from Jamies tarantulas I got a female and 2 males then I got a male from someone else. so If some one else can account for this then that would be great. I'm going you tube searching as well.


 It would be great when your female molts for you to show spermathecae photo of your female. That way at least we see the difference between some of this species. Yeah that would be nice if someone else that is familiar with this species to let us know more about them specially the males been fluffier.


Jose


----------



## Keith B (May 19, 2014)

Reviving this.  Same scenario at the expo I was at over the weekend.  Vendor had one specimen labeled Grammostola sp. Maule, and I saw the wide scopulae right away and knew it wasn't.  Scooped him up cheap.  Looked male at the show but got home and verified it ventrally.  Snazzy little spider.  Would like to have such luck finding a female


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (May 21, 2014)

Keith B said:


> Reviving this.  Same scenario at the expo I was at over the weekend.  Vendor had one specimen labeled Grammostola sp. Maule, and I saw the wide scopulae right away and knew it wasn't.  Scooped him up cheap.  Looked male at the show but got home and verified it ventrally.  Snazzy little spider.  Would like to have such luck finding a female


 That's awesome that you were able to pick one up. I don't understand the confusion on why they are being sold as maule but it's good to know that some of you know what to look for on the Grammostola sp. "Concepcion".


Jose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith B (May 21, 2014)

jose said:


> That's awesome that you were able to pick one up. I don't understand the confusion on why they are being sold as maule but it's good to know that some of you know what to look for on the Grammostola sp. "Concepcion".
> 
> 
> Jose


Yeah, makes me wish I took a closer look at some of the earlier "maule"s I saw.  I think I have a pretty good grasp of the confusion though.  Business comes before accuracy sometimes.  There's been a greater range of Grammos coming out of Chile lately, hopefully not for the lack of porteris/roseas..  Hard to say how many of the astounding numbers are WC or if they've taken to breeding some to support their trade, but these guys are all coming in for about $5 a pop wholesale and being marked up to $20 most of the time.  What's bad is these vendors buying these are after a buck over preservation of WC populations..  What's good is the vendors buying these often have little to no idea what they have and what it's really worth.  It disgusts me a little that I had to buy one of these from such a vendor, whom I've deliberately avoided every previous passing, but there's no real CB population of these yet.  Whatever ones I can find I'm going to give a good home, and contribute them towards helping to build a CB population when they mature.  I'm hoping that populations arise from the other species like "maule" and "norte", and hope to have some of those as well, but for now I'm under limited space (and my T count is now 42).  With room for only a few more tarantulas, I'm going to focus on the one with the unique metatarsi that captured my interest from the very first thread I saw.  

The crappy thing about the whole scenario is, even when we have a population established, there will still be exports happening as long as there's people out there that want to impress others with a "big hairy spider".  While I get negative reactions from most people and it's annoying, I still make it a point to share my knowledge and enthusiasm for tarantulas with anyone I can.  If everyone does this, then maybe word will spread, and people will get their first tarantula with the proper foundation, instead of the poor creatures being just another impulse buy.  I wish I could "rescue" every single one, but it's impossible.  They won't let me turn the boat around.


----------



## awiec (May 21, 2014)

Keith B said:


> Yeah, makes me wish I took a closer look at some of the earlier "maule"s I saw.  I think I have a pretty good grasp of the confusion though.  Business comes before accuracy sometimes.  There's been a greater range of Grammos coming out of Chile lately, hopefully not for the lack of porteris/roseas..  Hard to say how many of the astounding numbers are WC or if they've taken to breeding some to support their trade, but these guys are all coming in for about $5 a pop wholesale and being marked up to $20 most of the time.  What's bad is these vendors buying these are after a buck over preservation of WC populations..  What's good is the vendors buying these often have little to no idea what they have and what it's really worth.  It disgusts me a little that I had to buy one of these from such a vendor, whom I've deliberately avoided every previous passing, but there's no real CB population of these yet.  Whatever ones I can find I'm going to give a good home, and contribute them towards helping to build a CB population when they mature.  I'm hoping that populations arise from the other species like "maule" and "norte", and hope to have some of those as well, but for now I'm under limited space (and my T count is now 42).  With room for only a few more tarantulas, I'm going to focus on the one with the unique metatarsi that captured my interest from the very first thread I saw.
> 
> The crappy thing about the whole scenario is, even when we have a population established, there will still be exports happening as long as there's people out there that want to impress others with a "big hairy spider".  While I get negative reactions from most people and it's annoying, I still make it a point to share my knowledge and enthusiasm for tarantulas with anyone I can.  If everyone does this, then maybe word will spread, and people will get their first tarantula with the proper foundation, instead of the poor creatures being just another impulse buy.  I wish I could "rescue" every single one, but it's impossible.  They won't let me turn the boat around.


Hopefully if all goes well, I'll be getting a sp Maule from stamp's tarantulas (if he don't sell out) and then I'll take pictures for some leg comparisions, the more we get pictures are the better. As for educating people, some are just not going to change but I've been able to impart some of my enthusiasm to my little sister, who has grown very fond of my versi. I find this a great achievement as she used to go berserk if there was just a little fly in the room, but she regularly checks up on all of my T's for me while I'm gone for the weekends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

